# Vaporesso swag



## Nicolaas (26/2/18)

Good day,

I would like some advice. I bought a vaporesso swag. It is a very nice device. The only thing I am concerned about is the e liquid consumtion. I have the 0.5 ohm coil in and have to refill it on the hour. Any advice on how to get the consumption lower? 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (26/2/18)

What wattage are you using it at @Nicolaas ?


----------



## Nicolaas (26/2/18)

It is set on normal at 28watts. Also is seems like the tank doesn't hold 3,5ml?

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (26/2/18)

Are you sure it's not leaking out anywhere, unless you are just vaping it constantly? What did you use previously @Nicolaas


----------



## Nicolaas (26/2/18)

I used a eleaf I just S previously. I refilled it twice a day. With a 0.5ohm coil in. It has a 4ml tank 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spyro (26/2/18)

I'd be more concerned about my vape having the word SWAG on it. 

My buddy has one of these and they are very thirsty. Raise your nic or vape less


----------



## franshorn (26/2/18)

Those also use the GT coils...

But I don't know which coil you actually using, because there ain't no Vaporesso GT coil that is 0.5 ohm.

I use the GT8 coils in my revenger and run it in CCW mode between 55-70watts. I also go through liquid pretty quick. Can easily do 20mls+ a day


----------

